# Colorado circuit upgrade code question



## Tater_tott (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm moving into an older home and most of the receps are only two prong. Can I install, say, GFCIs So I have some short protection without technically upgrading the circuit? Do I have other options that don't involve rewiring the house?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Lots of options. But if you don't know how to look them up in the NEC or on the cities site.... You're a commercial apprentice? How long you been in?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! How long are you in the trade?


----------



## Tater_tott (Sep 28, 2016)

Started in Feb so what 9 months. But I have nothing to ground to in the box and obviously the old wiring has no ground. I think. Gfis would be the easiest and fastest but I don't know if that would be considered upgrading the circuit. Cause if I upgrade I have to replace.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes you can install a gfci at the beginning of the circuit and then replace the 2 wire receptacles with 3 wire receptacle. There will be no ground but it is legal if you install the sticker in the gfci box that state no equipment ground on each outlet


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Tater_tott said:


> Started in Feb so what 9 months. But I have nothing to ground to in the box and obviously the old wiring has no ground. I think. Gfis would be the easiest and fastest but I don't know if that would be considered upgrading the circuit. Cause if I upgrade I have to replace.


Like Dennis said, also sometimes I put in dual afi/gfi breakers when I don't want to swap every damn device. Gotta figure, gfis are so large and these junction boxes probably can't fit em! Leviton does have slimer gfis, I use em for this purpose but still.....breakers area easiest if it's a brand/style board you can do that with. Gotta mark all the receps though, it's silly but it needs to say no egc.

FYI - you don't need to meddle with afcis at all, I was just stating what I do. I like duals for 2 reasons, cheaper sometimes and 2 birds one stone.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Can't speak to Colorado rules. Up here you can change the first receptacle 
in the cct to a GFI and that allows you to change all of rest of the receptacles, 
run off the load side of the GFI, to 3 prong outlets. 
Some ccts hit a light first and spider from there. In that case the easiest thing 
is to install GFI breaker. 
Good Luck,
P&L


----------



## Tater_tott (Sep 28, 2016)

GFCI at the panel? That's brilliant. Also, I did think about loading them but without ripping out walls or having an IR camera I'd be tracing circuits for days figuring out which is first in line. That's perfect. Thank you all!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

What panel do you have?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Tater_tott said:


> GFCI at the panel? That's brilliant. Also, I did think about loading them but without ripping out walls or having an IR camera I'd be tracing circuits for days figuring out which is first in line. That's perfect. Thank you all!


I gather you're an apprentice. You should make friends with the code
book. Finding the clause that let's you replace 2 prongs with 3 prongs
if the cct is GFI'd would be good for you in the long run. 
P&L


----------



## Tater_tott (Sep 28, 2016)

@ majewski
honestly I haven't even looked for the panel. Moving in on sunday. I was out there (about 30 min out of town) getting utilities hooked up and discovered the small inconvenience.
@ R&L
The code book is my next stop. Without a direction to go in though it would have been a lot of extraneous reading.

I can say based on the kitchen sink and the outbuilding filled with stoker coal the house was built in the late 30's early 40's and I wouldn't be surprised if it is cloth insulated conductors.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Sounds like a neat and stressfull place all in one.


----------

